

Announcing .NET 2015 – .NET as Open Source, .NET on Mac and Linux - asyncwords
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingNET2015NETasOpenSourceNETonMacandLinuxandVisualStudioCommunity.aspx

======
carlesfe
Sorry for the slight off topic, but am I the only one not seeing any comments
here? Is something wrong? It's weird since the link has 350+ votes.

~~~
gog
It looks like they where deleted. I had the page opened with comments and when
I reloaded it I only saw yours.

~~~
asyncwords
This submission (and several others) were all merged into one big post here
[1], along with all of the comments.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595905)

------
u04f061
Dear Microsoft,

Please stay away from Linux.

Sincerely,

Linux User

